# Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów



## jazyk

Chciałbym wiedzieć, dlaczego się mówi Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów i nie Rzeczpospolita Dwóch Narodów. We wszystkich językach, które znam, _oba_ używa się w nawiązaniu do jakiegoś przedmiotu istniejącego w parach (On złamał sobie obie nogi - ma oczywiście dwie nogi. Znam obu jej braci - ona ma tylko dwóch braci i żadną siostrę, itd.).  

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## Thomas1

Ponieważ w jej skład wchodziły dwie nacje:

Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów[1] właściwie Rzeczpospolita Korony Polskiej i Wielkiego Księstwa Litewskiego (lit. Žečpospolita lub Abiejų tautų respublika, biał. Рэч Паспалітая lub Рэч Паспалітая Абодвух Народаў, ukr. Річ Посполита, łac. Regnum Serenissimum Poloniae) – państwo federacyjne złożone z Korony Królestwa Polskiego i Wielkiego Księstwa Litewskiego istniejące w latach 1569-1795 na mocy unii lubelskiej.
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rzeczpospolita_Obojga_Narodów

Wyszczególniłem istotne informacje i usunąłem formatowanie z oryginału.


----------



## jazyk

Może wyrażyłem się źle, ale moje pytanie nie jest historyczne, tylko językoznawcze. Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów brzmi, jakby Litwini i Polacy byli jedynymi narodami na świecie. Dlaczego obojga i nie dwóch/dwu?


----------



## polaco

Znawcą nie jestem, ale podejrzewam że jest to archaizm, tak jak słowo pospolity znaczyło kiedyś wspólny, stąd Rzecz Pospolita (wspólna).


----------



## herrkeinname

Obojga to archaizm? Mnie się wydaje, że przyczyna leży zupełnie gdzie indziej. Polska i Litwa chciały w ten sposób podkreślić charakter trwałego połączenia dwóch narodów. Poza tym dziwnie by byrzmiało, gdyby np. dwóch kolegów mówiło o sobie "my dwaj", "my obaj" brzmi znacznie naturalniej. Również nie jestem ekspertem w tej kwestii, ale to takie moje pierwsze luźne skojarzenia na ten temat.


----------



## mcibor

Z tego, co mi się kojarzy, kiedyś w polskim istniała liczba pojedyncza, liczba podwójna i liczba mnoga.
Myślę, że to odpowiada na Twoje pytanie.

PS. Poza tym gdyby było dwóch, znaczyło by to, że jakichkolwiek, a obojga znaczy wg mnie naszego i jakieś jeszcze. Ale w tym wypadku mogę się mylić...


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Może wyrażyziłem się źle, ale moje pytanie nie jest historyczne, tylko (wg. mnie lepiej: ale) językoznawcze. Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów brzmi, jakby Litwini i Polacy byli jedynymi narodami na świecie. Dlaczego obojga i a nie dwóch/dwu?


Hm... nie wiem jak reszta, ale ja nie mam takich skojarzeń. Ja to odbieram podobnie jak Mcibor, chodzi o nasz naród, czyli Korona Królestwa Polskiego, i drugi, który jest bardzo konkretny--Wielkie Księstwo Litewskie.

Jesli w nazwie mielibyśmy dwóch zamiast obojga oznaczałoby to dwóch jakichkolwiek. 

Niewykluczone jest również, że użycie liczby podwójnej w czasach kiedy powstała nazwa (XVI w.) było czymś normalnym, co przetrwało w tej nazwie do dziś i zakorzeniło się tak mocno w świadomości i kulturze Polaków, że:
--wywołuje określone skojarzenia i konotacje,
--zmiana jest właściwie niemożliwa i poprostu brzmi nienaturalnie w liczbie mnogiej.


----------



## kknd

Też nie doszukiwałbym się takich interpretacji jak kolega wyżej. sjp.pwn.pl mówi, że „dwaj” itp. oznacza coś w liczebności dwóch (nieokreślone), z kolei „obaj” itp. też ma podwójną liczebność, ale obiektów wcześniej wspomnianych (określone).

W określeniu „Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów” upatrywałbym więc nawiązania do „Rzeczpospolita Korony Polskiej i Wielkiego Księstwa Litewskiego” obecnego w dalszych częściach dokumentu stwierdzającego unię, które zyskało pewną samodzielność, gdyż rzeczywiście wg wykładni językoznawczej bez wcześniejszego wspomnienia nazw narodów winno być „Rzeczpospolita Dwojga Narodów”.


----------



## Marga H

Dlaczego _obojga _( a nie dwóch ) zostało tu już kilkakrotnie wyjaśnione. Chciałam tylko dodać, że jest to forma archaiczna, bo współcześnie należałoby powiedzieć _obu _narodów. _Oboje , obojgu _używa się wtedy, gdy mowa o 2 osobach różnej płci : oboje rodzice, oboje wujostwo.Ale w dawnej polszczyżnie oprócz Rzeczypospolitej Obojga Narodów mieliśmy Królestwo Obojga Sycylii .


----------



## .Jordi.

Marga H said:


> Ale w dawnej polszczyżnie oprócz Rzeczypospolitej Obojga Narodów mieliśmy Królestwo Obojga Sycylii .


Nie zapominajmy również o szanownych doktorach obojga praw .


----------



## JakubikF

Kojarzy mi się jeszcze taki przykład. Jeśli daję coś obojgu rodzicom, to oznacza, że ode mnie otrzymuje coś zarówno matka, jak i ojciec określonego dziecka. Jeśli dwóm rodzicom, to dowolnym, jakimkolwiek z grupy (dwóm matkom, dwóm ojcom, matce i ojcu).


----------



## ryba

W myśl zasad współczesnej polszczyny nazwa tego pięknego kraju brzmiałaby "Rzeczpospolita Obydwu Narodów". "Rzeczpospolita Obu Narodów" też jest poprawne gramatycznie, ale brzmi bardziej potocznie i zwyczajnie, przez co nie bardzo się nadaje do nazwy państwa.

"Obojga" jest więc w tym kontekście, jak wytłumaczyli już moi przedmówcy, archaizmem, w moim odczuciu, bardzo pięknie i doniośle brzmiącym.

"Dwóch" lub "Dwu" nie wchodzi w rachubę, nie pasuje, bo sprawia wrażenie zwyczajnego policzenia ile narodów było w Rzeczypospolitej (a było ich przecież ZNACZNIE WIĘCEJ!!!). Użycie "Obydwu", ewentualnie "Obu", albo archaizmu "Obojga", z semantycznego puntu widzenia, implikuje wyjątkowość obu narodów, tak jakby były jedynymi na świecie, albo (i ja to tak właśnie odbieram) że WIADOMO o jakie narody chodzi.

Trzeba pamiętać, że w tamtych czasach koncepcja "narodu" była inna niż dzisiaj, a koncepcja "państwa narodowego" w dzisiejszym tego słowa znaczeniu przed tzw. Wiosną Ludów wogóle nie istniała.



Jako ciekawostkę dodaję fakt, że, mało brakowało a powstałaby po powstaniu Chmielnickiego Rzeczpospolita Trojga Narodów: polskiego, litewskiego* i ruskiego, czyli ukraińskiego.

* Białorusinów pospolicie nazywało się Litwinami, a w początkach Wielkiego Księstwa Litewskiego język białoruski funkcjonował w nim jako _lingua franca_, ponieważ litewski, jako język bałtycki, nie był zrozumiały dla większości mieszkańców tego wielkiego państwa.

Nazwa "Rzeczpospolita Trojga Narodów" zawierała ten sam rodzaj archaizmu co "Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów". Nazwa ta została więc skonstruowana przez analogię do swojej poprzedniczki. Według zasad współczesnej gramatyki, zamiast "Trojga" powinno być "Wszystkich Trzech", co nie brzmi ani ładnie ani zgrabnie. "Trzech" nie było dobrą opcją, bo powodowałoby to samo poczucie braku precyzji co "Dwóch".



Wracając do kwestii czysto gramatycznych, we współczesnej polszczyźnie w formie osobowej:

element męski + element męski MIANOWNIK: *obydwaj*/*obaj* DOPEŁNIACZ: *obydwu*/*obu*
element męski + element żeński MIANOWNIK: *oboje* DOPEŁNIACZ: *obojga*
element żeński + element żeński MIANOWNIK: *obydwie*/*obie* DOPEŁNIACZ:* obydwu*/*obu

*W formie bezosobowej:

element męski + element męski MIANOWNIK: *obydwa*/*oba* DOPEŁNIACZ: *obydwu*/*obu*
element męski + element żeński MIANOWNIK:  *obydwa*/*oba* DOPEŁNIACZ: *obydwu*/*obu *Ale praktycznie się nie używa. Gdy mamy do czynienia z dwoma przedmiotami różnego rodzaju gramatycznego używa się zazwyczaj formy opisowej MIANOWNIK: *zarówno (element A) jak (element B) *DOPEŁNIACZ: *zarówno (elementu A) jak (elementu B)*
element żeński + element żeński MIANOWNIK: *obydwie*/*obie* DOPEŁNIACZ:* obydwu*/*obu


*


.Jordi. said:


> Nie zapominajmy również o szanownych doktorach obojga praw .


I o używanym w lekko żartobliwym tonie archaizującym wyrażeniu "płci obojga", znaczącym po prostu 'obu płci', zarówno żeńskiej, jak i męskiej.

Google dostarcza wyśmienitych przykładów użycia.


----------

